# Hansshow Model Y Frunk Kit



## shareef777

Anyone install this kit?

Looks to be very different then the 3 due to the struts being attached to brackets vs directly to the hood. The kit includes two black brackets and a set of screws (T40 Torx and a set of hex w/ washers). Documentation is absolutely garbage as always with Hansshow and YouTube videos don't seem to reference this newer bracket and/or if they do they show different screws.

I went ahead and installed them with the Torx screws, but the hood doesn't close all the way. I also can't seem to find a way to remove the lower part of the hansshow strut to at least go back to my originals.

Any. help is appreciated.


----------



## shareef777

In case anyone comes across this thread, I strongly suggest AVOIDING the hansshow Model Y frunk kit.

I bought the power frunk kit for our Y from hansshow. After a week the frunk opened while the vehicle was in motion (thankfully at a very slow speed). I immediately removed the kit and reached out to them. They kept stalling and coming up with excuses. Quick call to my credit card company and I got my money back, but these guys aren't of any help. Apparently they've gone through a few iterations of the Model Y kit, so who's to say if the kit you get works with your vehicle.


----------



## zikronix

shareef777 said:


> In case anyone comes across this thread, I strongly suggest AVOIDING the hansshow Model Y frunk kit.
> 
> I bought the power frunk kit for our Y from hansshow. After a week the frunk opened while the vehicle was in motion (thankfully at a very slow speed). I immediately removed the kit and reached out to them. They kept stalling and coming up with excuses. Quick call to my credit card company and I got my money back, but these guys aren't of any help. Apparently they've gone through a few iterations of the Model Y kit, so who's to say if the kit you get works with your vehicle.


Literally going through this now!


----------



## Darren in Palm Beach FL

Here is my experience with Hansshow Autofrunk. 
When I first received my shipment, I had a professional installer that Hansshow recommended here in Florida install. After about one month later, I was driving low speed in my community when the frunk somehow spontaneously opened. I pulled over, and the frunk would not auto close. But with force I was able to force close the autofrunk. The autofrunk would still open on command but would not close. I contacted Hansshow, through WhatsApp in the wee hours of the morning, I spoke with tech support in China using English interpreters. They sent me a replacement kit. I then went to another Hansshow professional installer, paid him about $500 to remove the old Hansshow parts, and replace with new Hansshow parts. After a few weeks, the frunk would not completely latch and close. I took it back to the professional installer. He made an adjustment with the latch so that the frunk would latch and close. However, only a few weeks later, I had the same problem again. When the funk would attempt to close, it would not latch on and completely close, so I had to push on the hood with little force to get the frunk to completely close. Unfortunately, when I did this, now the frunk is stuck closed. When I attempt to open it, I hear the noise inside the hood where the latch is making movements. The manual emergency release cable did not work either. The latch is stuck in a closed position. I took my Tesla Model Y to the 2 professional installers here in South Florida, and they were not able to successfully open up the hood. 
There is another thread for a Model Y in this forum that describes the exact same problem. In that thread, the Tesla owner had to take the car to the Tesla service center and it cost home $675 for Tesla to repair. According to what he wrote, Tesla service center "had a devil of a time breaking into the frunk".
So that is my experience. Don't buy the Hansshow Autofrunk! Buyer beware!!


----------



## shareef777

Two years in and my Model3 frunk won't close now. Avoid at all costs.


----------

